# قصه ديماس و جستاس " اللصين " مع الطفل يسوع



## zezza (17 أبريل 2012)

بسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس اله واحد امين 

فى  حاجة اول مرة اسمعها فى وعظة الجمعة العظيمة اللى فاتت قالها ابونا 

يقال ان وقت هروب العائلة المقدسة من فلسطين لمصر قابلهم فى الطريق لصين 
واحد اسمه *ديماس* " اللى بقى فى المستقبل اللص اليمين "و التانى جستاس " اللص الشمال "

وكانوا هما الاتنين شباب قطاع طرق و هجموا على العائلة المقدسة و جستاس  اصر ياخد اللى معاهم و يقتلهم 

لكن ديماس لما شاف العائلة المقدسة بسيطة اوى - فتاة صغيرة فى السن و راجل عجوز و طفل - صعبوا عليه و اتفق مع جستاس انه ما يأذيهمش مقابل انه ياخد كل الغنايم بتاعت ديماس لفترة 
و فعلا وافق جستاس 

فيقال وقتها  ان الطفل يسوع بص لديماس و شاورله بايده و ضحكله 

ولان المسيح لا ينسى كأس ماء بارد قدم للخير 
كان سبب ان ربنا يعطيه قوة و يعترف بالمسيح و يطلب انه يكون معاه فى الملكوت و يخلص 
نفسه و قد كان و دخل مع المسيح الفردوس

القصه عجبتنى اوى رغم انى مش عارفة هل هى حقيقية ولا لا  
ربنا ما نسيش الخير اللى عمله ديماس رغم مرور الايام

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (18 أبريل 2012)

Well don i hear about it and i think that Demas the right thief recognize Jesus Christ and remember hem from smiling of  Jesus Christ sweet it was like perfume .....!well don


----------



## aymonded (18 أبريل 2012)

هو يعني القصة ليس لها مصدر مؤكد أو واضح على الإطلاق، ولكنها تناقلت بين الناس وتُحكى هكذا، ولكنها بعيدة عن اي مصدر تاريخي أو كنسي .... عموماً الأهم أننا نذكر أن اللص بإيمان وقلب بسيط محتاج - رغم خطاياه وشروره الكثيرة - صرخ : أذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك، لكي نكون مثله في نطقنا القلبي، فمهما ما كنا تلوثنا بالخطايا والذنوب والشرور الكثيرة جداً وصرنا من أصحاب الساعة الأخيرة، لو قلنا بإيمان حي وذهن واعي وعن احتياج حقيقي : اذكرني يا رب، سيكون لنا الصوت الحي والمُحيي: اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس، وأشكرك على محبتك في نقل القصة، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## مينا إيليا (19 أبريل 2012)

بعض المعلومات عن اللص اليمين
1/ اسمه: ديماس 
2/ اسم ابيه: اقلونديوس
3/ اسم أمه: ثيؤدورة
أنضم إلي عصابة مع صديقخ يسطاس "أوماخوس" وهو اللص الذي صلب علي يسار الرب ، وكان رئيس هذه العصابة هو باراباس الذي صلب بدلاً من السيد المسيح 
4/ سنه: ولد قبل السيد المسيح بأكثر من عشرين عاماً ، علي الأقل حيث كان ديماس لصاً وكان السيد المسيح طفلاً
والتقيا في اللقاء الأول بينهما أثناء هروب العائلة المقدسة لمصر
5/ مقابلة الطفل يسوع مع اللص اليمين "ديماس"
عندما سافر ديماس وأوماخوس إلي تل بسطا في الزقازيق كانوا يقطعون الطرق علي القوافل وكان براباس معهم ورأي العائلة المقدسسة ولكن سرعان ماخاب أمله عندما لم يري عليهم مظاهر الغني والثراء ولكن ديماس بتأمل في العائلة الصغيرة وأبتدأ يتحدث مع يوسف النجار فحكي له يوسف عن بشارة الملاك والميلاد العجيب والهروب إلي مصر فرق قلب ديماس وقرر أن يسمح لهذه العاءلة بأن تمر دون أذيه وأعطته العذراء مريم شال كان الطفل يسوع  يلتحف به كمكافأة له وعندما عاد ديماس بالشال إلي مغارته وأخذ ينظف الشال بدأ يقطر منه طيب ناردين كثير فأندهش ثم قام بتعبئته وكان يبيع الزجاجة الواحدة ب 300 دينار ، ويقال أن أخر زجاجة هي التي سكبتها المرآة علي قدمي السيد المسيح .
ولكن هذه القصة لم تذكر في التاريخ الكنسي ولكنها جاءت في المخطوطة 298 المحفوظة في المتحف القبطي
ولكن نحن متأكدين من زيارة العائلة المقدسة لمنطقة تل بسطا كما جاءت في جريدة الأهرام 2/10/1997 في الصفحة الأولي تحت عنوان أكتشتاف بئر السيد المسيح في الشرقية بقلم أشرف عبد المنعم


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (19 أبريل 2012)

Well don Mina Elia i hear it befor


----------



## zezza (19 أبريل 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don i hear about it and i think that Demas the right thief recognize Jesus Christ and remember hem from smiling of  Jesus Christ sweet it was like perfume .....!well don



*Thank you very much
 God bless be with you *


----------



## zezza (19 أبريل 2012)

aymonded قال:


> هو يعني القصة ليس لها مصدر مؤكد أو واضح على الإطلاق، ولكنها تناقلت بين الناس وتُحكى هكذا، ولكنها بعيدة عن اي مصدر تاريخي أو كنسي .... عموماً الأهم أننا نذكر أن اللص بإيمان وقلب بسيط محتاج - رغم خطاياه وشروره الكثيرة - صرخ : أذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك، لكي نكون مثله في نطقنا القلبي، فمهما ما كنا تلوثنا بالخطايا والذنوب والشرور الكثيرة جداً وصرنا من أصحاب الساعة الأخيرة، لو قلنا بإيمان حي وذهن واعي وعن احتياج حقيقي : اذكرني يا رب، سيكون لنا الصوت الحي والمُحيي: اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس، وأشكرك على محبتك في نقل القصة، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
> ​



*تمام استاذى 
كلامك كالعادة ممتاز ..ربنا يباركك *


----------

